# Kid gets a Wii and scares me for all of us



## ReformedWretch (Jan 6, 2009)

[ame=http://www.gametrailers.com/player/usermovies/299699.html]Gametrailers.com - Kid Gets Wii For Christmas by Chodda[/ame]


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 6, 2009)

I have no words...

correction...I just told my son that I better never see them act like that over a video game.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 6, 2009)

Added evidence of why I detest video games.


----------



## CharlieJ (Jan 6, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> Added evidence of why I detest children.



Go easy, brother, they're not all bad.


----------



## Thomas2007 (Jan 6, 2009)

Is that proof that video games cause demon possession? Yikes - I was waiting for his head to turn around backwards and start throwing up green stuff.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jan 6, 2009)

Maybe I'm really unsanctified, but I thought it was ridiculously hilarious. Of course, I'd whip the tar out of my kid if they acted like that, but to watch it? It was amusing in the same way as it is amusing to see the "freak" at the circus.


----------



## Matthew1034 (Jan 6, 2009)

I dance just like that when I think about being saved from myself and eternal separation and Christ loving me more than I'll ever love anything and the freedom I have compared to the slave I was!!!!


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 6, 2009)

Joshua said:


> CharlieJ said:
> 
> 
> > LawrenceU said:
> ...



I sure hope my quote was hijacked as a joke. But, I don't find it humorous at all. Rather slanderous actually.


----------



## kalawine (Jan 6, 2009)

SolaScriptura said:


> Maybe I'm really unsanctified, but I thought it was ridiculously hilarious. Of course, I'd whip the tar out of my kid if they acted like that, but to watch it? It was amusing in the same way as it is amusing to see the "freak" at the circus.



Ditto on "whipping the tar" out of him. Can I be first? To top it off the Dad was laughing about it. Maybe I'm getting old and cranky but I can't deal with that.

-----Added 1/6/2009 at 09:10:02 EST-----



LawrenceU said:


> Joshua said:
> 
> 
> > CharlieJ said:
> ...



Ah, lighten up.


----------



## CharlieJ (Jan 6, 2009)

Hey, sorry guys. I thought putting it in red and right under the original would make it obvious. But, do what you want. I won't be upset if you edit it or delete it. 

On another note, what's with all the video game hate? I mean, the Wii was behaving itself just fine.


----------



## Okinawamama (Jan 6, 2009)

Hey, I had almost the exact same reaction when I received my ESV Study Bilbe.


----------



## BertMulder (Jan 6, 2009)

lol

should tell you our wii experience....

We normally exchange presents on a day other than Christmas...

This year it was New year's day...

Had been scoping out a wii system, but not been able to locate one...

Our older sons had somehow got wind of it...

We, as parents, had a shopping day. After a few hours of going from store to store, we engaged son # 2 to phone around (since they knew anyway). No go. No wii in the Edmonton area (this was on Dec 29). We ended up at Toys R Us, to find some alternate presents. Big sign on door - NO WII. Finally, we went to the electronics section, just to see what games were available for wii. My wife, being curious, asked me about the big stack of boxes saying Wii Sports on them. Me, not knowing, assumed they were some add on gadget. We asked the clerk. No, sir, that is the whole thing. That is the wii, everything you need. Just came in (boxes were still cold). So we joined the line up with a system, etc. On exit, the sign NO WII was still there...

Comes new year's day. This year, me being the mean father I am, added a new twist, to slow down the unwrapping. Every gift needed a poem, which had to be read outloud before unwrapping. I wrote many a poem, telling about the 'tragedy' of no Wii's around.... Including a 'Family Fun' game as a replacement. Until the final gift. Boy, did we yank the kids' chain


----------



## kalawine (Jan 6, 2009)

Joshua said:


> LawrenceU said:
> 
> 
> > Joshua said:
> ...



I'm sorry. I thought you did it! And I agree. It was hard to tell what was going on.


----------



## Theoretical (Jan 6, 2009)

That kid's very disturbing, even for being excited over getting a new toy. 

Honestly, I think I'd box the Wii right back up and take it back to the store, even if I really wanted it for myself and the rest of the family.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 6, 2009)

No harm, no foul on my end.


----------



## AThornquist (Jan 7, 2009)

Now, just imagine how big of a baby and pain in the butt that kid would be if he opened the box to find clothes! Hahaha, I would _love_ those parents if they did that!


----------



## ManleyBeasley (Jan 7, 2009)

I was picturing the worshipers of Baal running around and cutting themselves!


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jan 7, 2009)

That is a poorly raised child.

Dancing about, I can live with that, but the ridiculous screaming and so forth? That is a fruit of the world we live in. No restraint.

Regarding the wii, my step-son got one from his father.

I am made up. Finally computer games where I can actually beat him. At last...


----------



## Nate (Jan 7, 2009)

AThornquist said:


> Now, just imagine how big of a baby and pain in the butt that kid would be if he opened the box to find clothes! Hahaha, I would _love_ those parents if they did that!


----------



## PresbyDane (Jan 7, 2009)

ManleyBeasley said:


> I was picturing the worshipers of Baal running around and cutting themselves!



Just what I was thinking to


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 7, 2009)

JonathanHunt said:


> That is a poorly raised child.
> 
> Dancing about, I can live with that, but the ridiculous screaming and so forth? That is a fruit of the world we live in. No restraint.
> 
> ...



I agree. It's the discipline of the child and not the Wii that is the issue.

I can't stand it when my kids scream and they know not to do it.


----------



## Davidius (Jan 7, 2009)

Assuming that the video is even real, it's an issue of discipline.

I'm going to go play one of the 3 (used) Xbox 360 games I got for Christmas, then go read some Latin and Greek to remind myself that pleasures such as video games are all right in moderation.


----------



## Okinawamama (Jan 7, 2009)

SolaScriptura said:


> Maybe I'm really unsanctified, but I thought it was ridiculously hilarious. Of course, I'd whip the tar out of my kid if they acted like that, but to watch it? It was amusing in the same way as it is amusing to see the "freak" at the circus.



I think it's funny, too. The kid is excited. He acts crazy. This doesn't warrant a flogging in my book.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 7, 2009)

Hey, I'm a gamer but simply found the kids reaction to be way too over the top


----------



## matt01 (Jan 7, 2009)

Davidius said:


> Assuming that the video is even real...



I always assume they are staged. This one is no different.


----------



## turmeric (Jan 7, 2009)

It looked like he was break-dancing.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jan 8, 2009)

sans nom said:


> Davidius said:
> 
> 
> > Assuming that the video is even real...
> ...



I agree, this seems a bit "scripted".


----------



## ReformedChapin (Jan 8, 2009)

Okinawamama said:


> SolaScriptura said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe I'm really unsanctified, but I thought it was ridiculously hilarious. Of course, I'd whip the tar out of my kid if they acted like that, but to watch it? It was amusing in the same way as it is amusing to see the "freak" at the circus.
> ...



I agree...kids act stupid. Oh wells. The kid obviously doesn't need an exorcism.


----------

